
Android Malware: New MazarBot targeting MobilePay can lock and erase your device - boni11
http://b0n1.blogspot.com/2016/02/recent-mazarbot-targeting-mobilepay-can.html
======
nigharj19
So can I receive this Mazarbot by SMS too?

